# Rod And Reeel



## SNIPER17HMR (Jan 11, 2008)

What kinda rod and reel do you use when out fishing from day to day any thing like bass pike walleye?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I use a 6'6" Ugly Stik Lite Medium action with a Shimano Sedona 2500 Reel. I love this combo!


----------



## Final Cast (Jul 30, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I use a 6'6" Ugly Stik Lite Medium action with a Shimano Sedona 2500 Reel. I love this combo!


I have that combo. It's nice. I always use spinning reels, shimano 2500's to be exact. For shore fishing I like a 7' or longer rod for casting distance. In a boat I like 6'6" to 7' MH rods for general fishing. When jiggin I like shorter rods. I think the best all around set up is a Shimano 2500 series spinning reel spooled with 8lb copolymer, like Gamma or Pline, and a nice griphite 6'6" MH action rod.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Well I never bass fish or pike fish, just happen to get them when I'm fishing the St.Clair river for walleye or the Clinton or Metro fishing for Panfish. 

5' Ugly Stick, Shimano Sahara 750, 5lb Power Pro


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

I also have a 6'6" uglystick. Medium action I believe. I love those rods. I shut it in a car door and not have to fish the rest of the day with a stubby pole! Not that I'd recommend testing that.

My main reel that I use is a pflueger spinning reel. I forget which one off the top of my head, but its definitely not their top of the line. Its the one that's probably about $40. I love it, think its a pretty quality reel, and it comes with a spare spool so you can switch line as conditions dictate.


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

I like my 6'6" st.croix premeir MH fast action rod with a pflueger president spinning reel. I am in the need for a new reel though and am thinking about making a switch to casting reels.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

7ft. MH Ugly Stick casting rod and a Pfluegar Trion casting reel spooled with 14 lb. Fireline Crystal. 

This set up fits me to a T..........and I use this for bass/pike etc.

My inland lake walleye rod is a 7 ft. Ugly Stick lite spinning rod with a Shimano spinning reel spooled with 8 lb fireline crystal line....


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

6'6'' Cabela's turny pro rods
Abu Garcia









i have 2 of these the sx and stx....they are sweet


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

My favorite combos are:

Quantum Energy Pt-20 on a 7' St Croix Medium action, 8# Stren green

Shimano Stradic 2500 on a 6'6" BPS Xtreme Medium action spooled with 20# power pro


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

You cannot make me pick just one!!! 

And all you guys fishing the fugly sticks really need to branch out and get REAL rods!!! Even you Dan!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> You cannot make me pick just one!!!
> 
> And all you guys fishing the fugly sticks really need to branch out and get REAL rods!!! Even you Dan!!! LOL!!!!


My Ugly Stick has served me well. I've even out fished those with St.Criox


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

DE82 said:


> My Ugly Stick has served me well. I've even out fished those with St.Criox


 
Not this St. Croix toter you haven't! LOL!!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Mike I've been fishing Ugly Sticks since they were made and won't fish anything different. I do NOT need to rip a fishes head off to get him to the boat. I go fishing to enjoy myself and sometimes catch a fish or three......I have always fished light lines, light rods and light reels...........no need to switch now.........


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I use a 7 1/2' ugly stick (older one with dbl footed guides) and a abu garcia cardinal spooled with 14llb. fireline. Its my all around rod, and have caught everything from 3" perch :lol: to 25lb. salmon.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> Mike I've been fishing Ugly Sticks since they were made and won't fish anything different. I do NOT need to rip a fishes head off to get him to the boat. I go fishing to enjoy myself and sometimes catch a fish or three......I have always fished light lines, light rods and light reels...........no need to switch now.........


 
Fair enough.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

waterfoul said:


> And all you guys fishing the fugly sticks really need to branch out and get REAL rods!!! Even you Dan!!! LOL!!!!


 
I've got a few other rods as well, including some graphite ones. I've just never noticed any difference. In fact, I think my connection percentage is much higher with the big ugly. Maybe just because I really know what's going on with this rod. Who knows.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Ugly Stik Lites here. I have 4. Two 5'6" light action mated with Shimano TX 4000's ($11.99 @ Meijers) and 8# mono. One 6' bait casting medium w/ a David Fritz reel and 30# PowerPro. One 6'6" medium w/ Shimano Solstice 4000 w/ 30# PowerPro. Also a 6'6" Shakesphere ultralight graphite w/ Shimano TX 2500 and 4-6# mono. And lastly a 7' reg UgStk w/ Shimano Symetre 4000 and 30# PowerPro for heavy use - like Pike/Musky. All spinning reels are Rear Drag. The main reason I opt for the larger 4000's instead of the 2500's is due to the line retreive. The larger 4000's pull in nearly a yard of line per handle turn. Personally I find it easier to slow down rather than speed up my cranking, thus I opt for the highest line retreive rate and slow down my rotation if the circumstances dictate.

Last summer I caught 11 bass in about 3 hours on the 5'6" ugly stik lite with 8# cajun red mono, an el-cheapo Shimano TX4000 reel and an _OLD_ perch floating Rapala. What a blast that was. Obviously one does not need to spend a ton of money on gear to have fun fishing. That particular set up was $40 - rod. $12 - reel. $5 - line. Lure - free. $57.00 for 11 bass and a great memory.

:coolgleam


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Not this St. Croix toter you haven't! LOL!!!





fishenrg said:


> I've got a few other rods as well, including some graphite ones. I've just never noticed any difference. In fact, I think my connection percentage is much higher with the big ugly. Maybe just because I really know what's going on with this rod. Who knows.


I had a Criox, took it back. Too wimpy for my liking. I know when I get used to a rod it's hard to change to anything differant


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> You cannot make me pick just one!!!
> 
> And all you guys fishing the fugly sticks really need to branch out and get REAL rods!!! Even you Dan!!! LOL!!!!


I was going to say something but Mikie beat me to it!
Toss the Ugly's and get your self a real rod, high modulus graphite, 
You will feel things you did not know was there with that fiberglass wonder!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

bassdisaster said:


> I was going to say something but Mikie beat me to it!
> Toss the Ugly's and get your self a real rod, high modulus graphite,
> You will feel things you did not know was there with that fiberglass wonder!


Ugly Sticks are not fiberglass. They're graphite and fiberglass and I have ZERO problems feeling ANY fish what so ever. From summer river walleye jigging to deep water perch to stream trout. No problems


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

DE82 said:


> Ugly Sticks are not fiberglass. They're graphite and fiberglass and I have ZERO problems feeling ANY fish what so ever. From summer river walleye jigging to deep water perch to stream trout. No problems


 
That's mostly because.... honestly Byron, you don't know any better. If the St. Croix you had was too whimpy you had the wrong rod. Those of us fishing 2-3 tournies a WEEK will tell you that you cannot possibly feel anything on an ugly stick better or even the same as we can on your high modulus graphite rods. I have a shimano that you can feel a fish fart on the line!! BUT, it costs about 5-6 times what an Ugly Stick does.

Don't get me wrong... Ugly Sticks have their place. Try and break one!! I have one that I bought back when they still advertised the tip-to-butt bend in their commercials...I'm talking late 70's or early 80's here.... and I did it with that rod once! It served it's purpose for sure. Still have it if anyone wants it. 6' medium pistol grip casting rod. I tried to sell it at Stein's swap meet... had a $3 price tag on it. Still came home with it. If anyone wants it (make a great first rod for a child) you are welcome to come get it anytime!!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> That's mostly because.... honestly Byron, you don't know any better. If the St. Croix you had was too whimpy you had the wrong rod. Those of us fishing 2-3 tournies a WEEK will tell you that you cannot possibly feel anything on an ugly stick better or even the same as we can on your high modulus graphite rods. I have a shimano that you can feel a fish fart on the line!! BUT, it costs about 5-6 times what an Ugly Stick does.
> 
> Don't get me wrong... Ugly Sticks have their place. Try and break one!! I have one that I bought back when they still advertised the tip-to-butt bend in their commercials...I'm talking late 70's or early 80's here.... and I did it with that rod once! It served it's purpose for sure. Still have it if anyone wants it. 6' medium pistol grip casting rod. I tried to sell it at Stein's swap meet... had a $3 price tag on it. Still came home with it. If anyone wants it (make a great first rod for a child) you are welcome to come get it anytime!!


I think it's because it's hard for me to find the action I want. I want a good bend and soft tip but I want SOME back bone. Finding a light action rod like that is hard  I don't know, it works for me. I've have Fenwicks I took back, too noodley for what I do and lightning rods I didn't like, too stiff for what I do. Maybe I'm just really picky. You are right though I like that I can't break my ugly stick. 

I do a lot of stream fishing and a high prices rod going through brush.....lets just say it's not real smart :lol:

You probably....no can feel more with a expensive rod but I just don't have the money for one and I'd much rather just use my ugly stick than get an el cheepo graphite rod I guess. One day I'll have enough money to buy better rods I guess....after college that is :lol:


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> That's mostly because.... honestly Byron, you don't know any better. If the St. Croix you had was too whimpy you had the wrong rod. Those of us fishing 2-3 tournies a WEEK will tell you that you cannot possibly feel anything on an ugly stick better or even the same as we can on your high modulus graphite rods. I have a shimano that you can feel a fish fart on the line!! BUT, it costs about 5-6 times what an Ugly Stick does.
> 
> Don't get me wrong... Ugly Sticks have their place. Try and break one!! I have one that I bought back when they still advertised the tip-to-butt bend in their commercials...I'm talking late 70's or early 80's here.... and I did it with that rod once! It served it's purpose for sure. Still have it if anyone wants it. 6' medium pistol grip casting rod. I tried to sell it at Stein's swap meet... had a $3 price tag on it. Still came home with it. If anyone wants it (make a great first rod for a child) you are welcome to come get it anytime!!



That tip section is solid Fiberglass, Sensitivity gone, flexability high, indestructability high, Do i want one Hell NO!!!!


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

I feel you waterfoul. If I am fishing for catfish, an ugly stick works just fine. But for finesse applications, a high mod graphite rod can't be beat for those times where the bite is light, especially with walleyes, and applications with bass (I don't fish bass so don't really know, lol). Bottom line, fish with the best equipment you can afford, and most important, what you have confidence in. Just don't be affraid to try out some of the new stuff either!


----------



## The Longshank (Feb 2, 2008)

i agree


----------



## A_Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2005)

go with loomis and shimano.

http://products.gloomis.com/gl/prod...<>ast_id=1408474395181201&bmUID=1206812224897

http://fish.shimano.com/catalog/fis...<>ast_id=1408474395181270&bmUID=1206812344086


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

The only thing I would ever use a fiberglass rod for is throwing spoons or crankbaits. (which I wouldn't, I would use a MH/M action IM-7 or IM-6) 

Like mentioned above/before, a 7' or 6'6" IM-7 or IM-8 graphite rod is the only way to go. All purpose MH action. 

I used to think St. Croix premiers were the way to go but I have found them not to be as sensitive as other rods in their price range. I am looking at Outlaw rods now. I don't own one (yet) but have heard a lot of great things. I think I own one of everything else...

If I absolutely had to use an Fugly Stik (which I wouldn't) I would string it up with braid (PowerPro) so I could get a better feel for what is going on. 

All you guys using Fugly Stiks, try taking a walk on the wild side and move up to a graphite rod. I did years ago and all my whuppin sticks and Fugly Stiks went on EBAY! 

Good Luck to all!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Give Ninja a call or shoot him a PM about the Outlaw rods. You won't be dissapointed in them. If he doesn't have one in stock that you want he can have it in his shop in just a few days or so.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Our club is going to try and have a meeting at his shop within the next few months. I will be fondling all of his goodies while we are there! 

Thanks for the heads up....


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Careful... his wife might be in the shop... so watch out that you don't "fondle" his gear too much or for too long. If you do she will INSIST that you buy the gear you are fondling! LOL!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Have to pick ONE rod out of the inventory for bass and pike?
Blasphemy.
I guess it would be this:
http://products.gloomis.com/gl/prod...<>ast_id=1408474395181201&bmUID=1206836933572
It has a Daiwa TDX on top spooled with 20# Power Pro.




One rod. That is just plain WRONG.:yikes:






Whats next, which kid would I leave at home when I go fishing with that rod?:lol:



BTW my kids fish with Ugly Stick. They love them. I love not buying a new rod every week.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Jnamo said:


> The only thing I would ever use a fiberglass rod for is throwing spoons or crankbaits. (which I wouldn't, I would use a MH/M action IM-7 or IM-6)
> 
> Like mentioned above/before, a 7' or 6'6" IM-7 or IM-8 graphite rod is the only way to go. All purpose MH action.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention that. Here is how I use my Ugly Sticks to give you all a better idea.

I have two 6'6'' Ugly Stick Big water rods I use with daiwa firewolf and daiwa accu-depth size 47 level wind and 25lb Trilene Big game. I throw 1-2.5 POUND sinkers with these rigs up in Port Huron. There isn't a graphite rod you can find me that will last over time to that abuse. That's one rig

I then have two 6'6' Med action Ulgy Sticks I use with daiwa regal 2500 reels and 10lb power pro to throw 6-10 OZ. Sinkers in St.Clair. That's another rig

I then have one 5' ugly stick ultra light I use with a shimano sahara and 5lb power pro for throwing raps(sizes 3-7) Mepps(sizes 00-1) Light Jigs(sizes 1/32-1/4oz.) and using small glass shad raps. So basiclly there isn't a need to change for what I do. I do have a 6' daiwa trout tourny rod for my live bait trout fishing and a 10'6'' rapala rod for steelie fishing but for what I do the ugly sticks are more than sensitive enough. - Bryon


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I almost forgot to mention, I have Ugly Stick Bigwater rods, I use them for those days when I feel like being a heathen muskie troller. They can handle all the shock and abuse of dragging huge baits around at 5 or more mph till a muskie doing 30 mph slams them.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Back to the topic...One rod for everything is very unrealistic, evident by all of the responses. 

A 6'6" IM-8 is no good for throwing anchors and fishing huge current...

A 7' Fugly with 25lb. Big Game is no good for most Bass/Walleye presentations. 

Thank God most of us have several rods for given applications. 

When someone says all purpose to me...I think like the Bass fisherman that I am and respond accordingly. I think we are all guilty of such a response. Obviously a more refined question would provide much more quality answers. 

Enjoy your Fuglys. I will enjoy my Graphite. 

Tight Lines.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Byron... I know I will never get you to give up the fugly sticks.... BUT, they really are terrible rods for ANY finess fishing.... and I would include ANY walleye or steelhead fishing you do. You (or just about anyone) would do much better with just about any graphite rod you can find with either species. If you had the RIGHT rod in your hand vs. your fugly sticks I think you would agree.

Honestly, I just cant figure out what any of you fugly stick fishermen see in those rods. They are heavy and unsensitive when compared to ANY IM6 rod on the market. A Fugly Stick Light cost more than just about any IM6 rod on the market and is much less sensitive. You guys just don't know what you are missing by sticking with those rod.

Sorry Dan... but that's just how it is. And again, I have a Fugly stick I will GIVE to anyone willing to pick it up anywhere I am. Home or lake, it's yours! Free!!!! Pistol grip Ugly Stick Medium power. Free is the asking price.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

waterfoul said:


> Byron... I know I will never get you to give up the fugly sticks.... BUT, they really are terrible rods for ANY finess fishing.... and I would include ANY walleye or steelhead fishing you do. You (or just about anyone) would do much better with just about any graphite rod you can find with either species. If you had the RIGHT rod in your hand vs. your fugly sticks I think you would agree.
> 
> Honestly, I just cant figure out what any of you fugly stick fishermen see in those rods. They are heavy and unsensitive when compared to ANY IM6 rod on the market. A Fugly Stick Light cost more than just about any IM6 rod on the market and is much less sensitive. You guys just don't know what you are missing by sticking with those rod.
> 
> Sorry Dan... but that's just how it is. And again, I have a Fugly stick I will GIVE to anyone willing to pick it up anywhere I am. Home or lake, it's yours! Free!!!! Pistol grip Ugly Stick Medium power. Free is the asking price.


Well I'll have to disagree with you, I love my ugly sticks as much as my nice graphite rods. They are just an all around good rod. Tuff is main thing, alot of shore fishing (especially at night) laying rods down, anything can happen. I'm not out much if something happens, and they have a real good warranty. 

As far as finesse fishing goes, thats why there's slip bobbers  

they are more sesitive than you may think since they're wrapped in graphite, maybe my hands are just honed over the years. Don't take much to move the tip of the rod, and if you watch your line, rod doesn't matter. 

Also if you haven't tried them, pick up a "ugly stick lite" pretty nice rod for the money, which is the bottom line anyway. 

Well, I had to say something on behalf of us uglies out here:lol: I'll always use a few as all around catch anything rods from perch to salmon.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Byron... I know I will never get you to give up the fugly sticks.... BUT, they really are terrible rods for ANY finess fishing.... and I would include ANY walleye or steelhead fishing you do. You (or just about anyone) would do much better with just about any graphite rod you can find with either species. If you had the RIGHT rod in your hand vs. your fugly sticks I think you would agree.
> 
> Honestly, I just cant figure out what any of you fugly stick fishermen see in those rods. They are heavy and unsensitive when compared to ANY IM6 rod on the market. A Fugly Stick Light cost more than just about any IM6 rod on the market and is much less sensitive. You guys just don't know what you are missing by sticking with those rod.
> 
> Sorry Dan... but that's just how it is. And again, I have a Fugly stick I will GIVE to anyone willing to pick it up anywhere I am. Home or lake, it's yours! Free!!!! Pistol grip Ugly Stick Medium power. Free is the asking price.


Well like I said I have a Steelie rod and Trout rod of graphite for bait fishing. I still use my 5' Ugly Stick to throw hardware though. For the simple reason when throwing a rap I really don't need all that much sensitivity. Plus when you nail a 28inch steelie on a ultra light rod you WANT backbone like a SOB trust me on that one. If I had a typical 5' Ultra Rod when I hit my 8.5lb male two springs ago I would've been SOL. I guess it's just a matter of what everybody does. I'd love to meet up with you and fish sometime this year though so you can show me a thing or two. I'm hear to learn  - Bryon


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> Mike I've been fishing Ugly Sticks since they were made and won't fish anything different. I do NOT need to rip a fishes head off to get him to the boat. I go fishing to enjoy myself and sometimes catch a fish or three......I have always fished light lines, light rods and light reels...........no need to switch now.........


Besides Mike , I don't think we EVER grow tired of hearing Dan's stories of the one that got away or how he got his bait buried in the weeds and broke it off.....
:lol: :lol: :lol:

I can even land DOG feesh....

(attach snap here... V ...... for musky bait! LOL!!)














I guess being unwilling to experiment and never trying new things you never have to go outside your comfort zone ....
I sold a bunch of my "slower" action rods , I got tired of losing fish because of my inability to control them. I can see where using very heavy weights can utilize a fugly stick , it's not really fishing - it's just meat harvest.
I think handlining you'd have much more contact and feel or the fish even IF they are bound by a 12LB cannonball.
:evilsmile 
What some guys need to do are TRY a high modulous graphite rod with a FAST or EXTRA FAST tip ...
From the shortest rods to my 10 steelhead rigs , there are NO fugly stick anywhere...and FWIW the fugly lite is just a poor attempt at a rod that's still not very sensitive and wayyy too heavy for me to hold all day.
Even the Shimano IM6 Convergence rods are kinda heavy , but wayy more sensitive and waaaayyy more backbone with a fast , sensitive tip - - OH YEAH... a Life Time Warranty.... but I don't thing being a clumsy bozo subjecting things to misuse is covered under that warranty. I don't step on my rods or close them in doors or bang them around - so I've yet to make a warranty claim.
:16suspect


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Bass, Pike, Walleye, that's a wide range of presentations to pick one rod for.   :lol: :lol:

Ya buy the best ya can that'll fit your financial situation and your prime fishing presentations.

For presentations that require "feel" (jigs, plastic worms, etc.) nothin' beats high mod graphite rods, I prefer spinning equipment if line diameter/weight isn't too heavy.

For cranks, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, etc. I prefer the glass rods as they are more forgiving, casting outfits shine here (a lot easier on the old wrist and arm, try crankin' all day with a spinnin' outfit and then usin' that arm to drink beer that evening).  :lol:

Trollin' I prefer glass for it's toughness and forgiveness. A good line counter levelwind reel is a big plus here allowing you to easily duplicate your trolling presentation.

Pick the best reel that'll balance with the rod and line weights that you will use and you can afford. Shimano, Quantum, Diawa, and Abu Garcia plus others offer a wide range of quality as well as sizes and prices in their products.

In other words there is no perfect all around rod, but pick the rods and reels that match the type of presentations, lure weight and line size (most decent rods are rated), you plan to use and you'll have a more enjoyable day.

If forced to pick one rod/reel combo for the above it would be a 6 1/2 foot graphite med. action spinning outfit. Sensitive enough for feelin' the bite and could be forced into action for the other presentations if need be provided that lure weight don't get too heavy.

Rods and reels are tools. Look at it this way, ya may be able to get the job done with a pair of channel locks and an adjustable wrench but the job will be a lot easier with a set of combo wrenches and a socket set.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

DE82 said:


> Well like I said I have a Steelie rod and Trout rod of graphite for bait fishing. I still use my 5' Ugly Stick to throw hardware though. For the simple reason when throwing a rap I really don't need all that much sensitivity. Plus when you nail a 28inch steelie on a ultra light rod you WANT backbone like a SOB trust me on that one. *If I had a typical 5' Ultra Rod when I hit my 8.5lb male two springs ago I would've been SOL*. I guess it's just a matter of what everybody does. I'd love to meet up with you and fish sometime this year though so you can show me a thing or two. I'm hear to learn  - Bryon


 
Why would you steelhead fish with an ultra light rod????? Honestly that's not fair to the fish. Saying "Ugly Stick" and "Backbone" in the same sentence is an oxymoron.

And I have picked up the Ugly Stick Lite more than once in the store, trust me. EVERY time I put it back in the rack and pick up a simple IM6 rod in the same rack and can't believe how much lighter and more sensitive that $29 rod is. You can't get an Ugly Stick Lite for $29.

When you make your annual trip to Croton you let me know and I'll make every effort to hook up with you guys. Last time you were up this way it just didn't work out.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> *WHAT???*
> All I heard was : "I'm a post h0' !!!"


 
I am not!!


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

My spinning rods inlcude a 7' Fenwick Eagle GT and a Quantum Pulse 20 reel, Ugly Stick Lite 6'6" M-action with a Shimano Symetre 2500 reel, and a 6'6" Quantum rod (that got thrown in for free with my Quantum reel) and a Shimano Solstace 4000 reel. The Ugly Lite and the Symetre were bought over the winter so I haven't used them yet. I got the Ugly Lite on sale for $30.00 at Gander Mountain. The Quantum rod and Solstace reel are going to be my "guest" rod. I use the Fenwick for soft plastics and plan on using the Ugly Lite for topwaters/ plugs/spinning baits.

I heard many members talking about the virtues of the higher-end spinning rods, and I am sure I will get into that at some point. I have some good fly rods (Loomis, Scott) so I appreciate good graphite rods. However, I only use my flyrods one or two times a year at this point , so it makes way more sense to invest in the rods I use most often. 

Speaking of regular Uglies, I bought my 5 (almost 6) year old son a child size Ugly spincast combo about two years ago. It is still going strong, while his other combos lasted only a few weeks. So, I think they are great rods for kids.


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

My 2 Favorites are my St Croix Premiere 6'6" M casting and my 7ft Gander Mountain 62 million Modulus MH casting, both with Revo STX reels. St croix for cranks, GM for Pitching and Spinnerbaits. Also my 6'6" Premiere ML spinning with a Cardinal 702LX is awesome for shaky, drop shotting and most live bait walleye rigs.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

6-7 foot G-Loomis spinning rod/6725 pfluegar president reel


----------

